# my puppy's leg is hurt



## luvleegurl (Jan 2, 2010)

my puppy got thrown off the top bunk last night and one of her front legs is hurt, we have felt all around her leg and it hasn't hurt her for us to do that, she just cant put much weight on it now.

a friend told me to give her half a baby asprin...should i?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

NO asprin. You don't want the dog to use the leg if it is hurt and by removing the pain she might over exert herself. You want her to limit herself at this point. You really need to get her to the vet at that age if she damaged a growth plate or even her spine you could be looking at serious issues with growth and development. There could be a hairline fracture that isn't always painful upon palpation but is revealed with x-rays, and if you give asprin when there is a fracture you could cause more harm than help. When there is a break in the leg it relseases marrow into the blood stream and (I forget exactly what it's called) but it could kill your dog. and lastly ... why the heck was the pup on a top bunk with out parental supervision? Prevention is the best medicine with pups.


----------



## luvleegurl (Jan 2, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> NO asprin. You don't want the dog to use the leg if it is hurt and by removing the pain she might over exert herself. You want her to limit herself at this point. You really need to get her to the vet at that age if she damaged a growth plate or even her spine you could be looking at serious issues with growth and development. There could be a hairline fracture that isn't always painful upon palpation but is revealed with x-rays, and if you give asprin when there is a fracture you could cause more harm than help. When there is a break in the leg it relseases marrow into the blood stream and (I forget exactly what it's called) but it could kill your dog. and lastly ... why the heck was the pup on a top bunk with out parental supervision? Prevention is the best medicine with pups.


thank you so much, this was so very helpful!!! my son has never took that dog up on the top bunk but his friend decided to take her up there and from what my son said, his friend was playing with khloe (puppy) she bit him and then he threw her off the bunk!! i'm soooo upset! i should have not have trusted to leave her in there with the kids.... my son knows better but not all other kids do! :'(

khloe and i when i first got her...


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You're welcome and being a chi I would ABSOLUTELY get her to a vet ASAP. She is so small something could very easily be broken. When you get back kick your son's friend for being a stupid goof, and give his parents the bill. lastly I know this goes with out saying but kids and dogs should NEVER be alone together with out a responsible adult (unless the kids are like 13 and up and have doggie knowledge).


----------



## luvleegurl (Jan 2, 2010)

us today




Dog_Shrink said:


> You're welcome and being a chi I would ABSOLUTELY get her to a vet ASAP. She is so small something could very easily be broken. When you get back kick your son's friend for being a stupid goof, and give his parents the bill. lastly I know this goes with out saying but kids and dogs should NEVER be alone together with out a responsible adult (unless the kids are like 13 and up and have doggie knowledge).



you are absolutly right, i feel like such a bad mama, i appreciate your help. time to log off and get her some help...i will keep you posted!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan. I appreciate the update. Hope she's ok.


----------



## luvleegurl (Jan 2, 2010)

we couldn't go to vet!!! ugh, its her foot, swollen!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

She needs a vet. Why didn't you take her?


----------



## luvleegurl (Jan 2, 2010)

spotted nikes said:


> She needs a vet. Why didn't you take her?


my husband wont let me, he says that even though her foot could be broken hes not going to take her! hes the one who pays the bills and i don't have money right now, i don't know what to do.

khloe's foot is swollen and she still cant walk on it! this is killing me. i have medicaid and they can pay for pets to get spade and neutered but i don't know about other stuff. i just want her to be ok and not hurt her more. i have to get her to the vet, i just have to.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I realize you love her but if your husband is this neglectful & mean I truly fell your wisest choice is to give her up for adoption. I am sorry he sounds so cold hearted but vet bills is the humane part of pet ownership, it cannot be taken lightly when it's needed.


----------



## luvleegurl (Jan 2, 2010)

luv2byte said:


> I realize you love her but if your husband is this neglectful & mean I truly fell your wisest choice is to give her up for adoption. I am sorry he sounds so cold hearted but vet bills is the humane part of pet ownership, it cannot be taken lightly when it's needed.



well i'm thinking i will have to borrow the money and just tell him that he needs to get over it!!!! its been a big fight and am truley saddend by all of this!!

so now its just finding an afforadable vet. this is my first dog and my son would be so sad if i had to give for adoption, i want to teach my son the right way to take care of animals and khloe really needs this!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope it works out well for you, I have no doubt you are trying your best for your puppy. It can't be easy going through what you are right now with your husband the way he is being. I wish you all the best.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

This post just leaves me so full of anger  And literally brings tears to my eyes for that poor little pup 
Please, please, please - if your hubby ever breaks a bone or twists something, let him wallow in the pain a good long time before taking him in for treatment.

I hope the little pup will be OK. And honestly, for the sake of the pup - please try to re-home to a home that will be able to provide the basics for him. I realize a LOT of people can NOT afford to take proper care of pets, but there are those that can & will & EVERY pet deserves the basic care.
Your young son is not learning how to care for a pet this way.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

You should rehome your puppy since your husband is a total jerkwad who won't pay for vet care and since you invite stupid little hooligans who throw puppies off of beds into your home.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Is your husband aware that this is animal abuse/neglect and illegal in every state? Could you let it slip to a friend of yours that someone should call animal control and get the poor dog some help? Hopefully they will call (if you won't), and your husband would get a visit from them, and they will explain the law and get that puppy help.

If it is broken, the dog is in severe pain. If it isn't treated promptly, it may end up not being fixable. Once a break heals improperly (or in some cases, properly), there is more of a chance that arthritis will develop causing pain later on.

If you can't get it vet care, then you need to give up the dog (preferably to a friend or no-kill shelter). It would teach your child a valuable lesson that if you take the responsibility to own a pet, you MUST do what is best for it. Letting an animal suffer because you don't want your son to be sad because he misses it, teaches a horrible message.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Well Nikes beat me to it. This IS animal neglect and punishable by law regardless of WHO is refusing thepet care they will go after both responsible adults inthe home. This dog is going to heal deformed and may even end up having to have the leg amputated. The cost for proper care is way less than amputating the leg later. Maybe $69 for the x-ray, $30 for the office visit, and $25 for meds. All in all not a whole lot and part of the responsibility you BOTH took on when you got this dog. Besides if it was another kid that hurt the dog HIS parents should be paying the vet bill not you... unless you lied about what truly happened to this pup and it was your child who threw it from the top bunk. it NEEDS proper medical care regardless of what happened. If you want to teach your son about proper care of a pet... well THIS is all part of it. Besides what are you doing to make sure it has all it's shots? It should need to be going in for it's next series of shots soon anyway since it's still a pup so what's the big deal? 

This is VERY aggravating and upsetting for those of us who spend our last DIME to make sure our pets have everything they need. You chose a chihuahua... guess what, they break a lot easier than your average dog, and if this came from a rescue or responsible breeder then they never should have placed such a small dog in a home with kids inexperienced with pet ownership. YOU took on a HIGHER risk pet so you should do what's right by the pet. F**k your husband. What he's doing is illegal, and by you NOT doing something against him makes you wrong too. You should have had a vet picked BEFORE you brought the dog home, and now you know part of the reason why.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

The puppy NEEDS to see a vet A.S.A.P.!!!...It is your LEGAL & MORAL obligation to see that this happens!
Sell something, pawn something, borrow the money!...If you can't get the pup the care it needs surrender it to a rescue or Humane Society where it can get the care it needs & then a home where they can afford it!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Luvleegirl I am sorry you are in what seems to be a very controlling relationship with a man you probably love for other reasons (which I cannot fathom). Allowing him to dictate that this dog is not to see a vet is teaching your son it is OK to let someone you love suffer in favor of money. 

Giving your Husband control of the money and not having any say in that is a recipe for a disaster that will make both you and your son even sadder than taking your little puppy to a shelter. At a shelter the puppy may have access to proper veterinary care. 

I am so sorry that this has happened. I am sorry for the innocents in this that are forced to suffer.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Regardless of your circumstances, vet care in dog ownership is not voluntary. That's why we have this note above...


> **Important* - All serious concerns with your dog's health and well-being should be handled by a Veterinarian, so please refrain from asking questions that are best suited for their office.


I wish you and your pup the best of luck.


----------

